# pope & young bear no. ga.



## NorthGaBowhunter (Apr 27, 2011)

I no it must vary with size and age, but how much does a 18" Ga. bear weigh on average. anybody??


----------



## Dana Young (May 10, 2011)

I know of one that measured a little better than 18 inches and it weighed 330 lbs.


----------



## ngabearhunter (May 25, 2011)

Mine was 20 10/16 inches and estimated live weight was 400 lbs.
Used to be number 3 in the books for GA, that was in 99, not sure where it stands now. 
I'd guess you need to be in the 300 lb range to get heads 18 or above. Exception may be an older bear with a large head whose weight has gone down hill due to a vehicle collision, gun wound, etc.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (May 27, 2011)

ngabearhunter said:


> Mine was 20 10/16 inches and estimated live weight was 400 lbs.
> Used to be number 3 in the books for GA, that was in 99, not sure where it stands now.
> I'd guess you need to be in the 300 lb range to get heads 18 or above. Exception may be an older bear with a large head whose weight has gone down hill due to a vehicle collision, gun wound, etc.



Funny you said that, first thanks for your help. I was at the dawson forest check station this past year and a man brought one in that had a broke jaw. he looked like a older bear. and only weighed around 180 lbs.the guys neighbor had come home and the bear was in her garage. and was getting in his trash and chicken pen.  well it Looks like I need a bear around #300


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 27, 2011)

thought you might enjoy this ....




New Wisconsin State record Black Bear

Wade Brockman, cranberry grower from Tomah, got the surprise of his life last November when he found a dead animal in one of his crop fields.

The animal turned out to be the remains of a huge black bear. Wade estimated the bear had been dead for a number on months. Wade then obtained a permit from the WDNR to legally posses the remains.

On march 12, 2011 Wade had the bear officially scored by a panel of Wisconsin Buck & Bear official measurers including John Ramsey (B&C), Ricky Krueger (B&C), Harley Benson (P&Y) and Doug Otto (WBBC). The bear scored 23 5/16.

The bear now officially ranks as the largest black bear ever taken by any means in Wisconsin, and will also place in the top 5 in the world when accepted into Boone & Crockett.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 27, 2011)

and this one from Dec,2008........

http://www.wqow.com/Global/story.asp?S=9478042


----------



## ngabearhunter (May 28, 2011)

The P&Y I killed should have weighed alot more...on his upper left leg was a greasy spot about 5 inches in diameter. This leg was very skinny compared to the other. At the processor's I was told the leg had been broken all the way through and had healed back.
That made him a 3 legged bear for who knows how long. I'm guessing he was hit by a car. That bear had the frame for 500 lbs easy.


----------



## jp94 (Jun 1, 2011)

I got a bear that scored 18 & 9/16 from Chattahoochee NF back in 2001. He weighed 350lbs field dressed.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't want to talk about it... 



Paid my fine, did my time and lost my bear out off 296...


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jun 28, 2011)

Marlin_444 said:


> I don't want to talk about it...
> 
> 
> 
> Paid my fine, did my time and lost my bear out off 296...



didn't make weight??


----------



## bowbuck (Jul 14, 2011)

Marlin_444 said:


> I don't want to talk about it...
> 
> 
> 
> Paid my fine, did my time and lost my bear out off 296...



Glad to see you still have a sense of humor about it.  Hope you kill a monster this year.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jul 15, 2011)

This one is bigger than 18".  

gt40


----------

